# Filtration Question for a 150 Gallon



## Not_sosoes (Dec 30, 2017)

I have a question on filters...I current have a 150 gallon long tank housing tropheus that has an Eheim Classic 2217 Canister and on the iother end I have an AquaClear 110 HOB filter. Both have performed well. The problem is that the tank is in our bedroom and located only feet from the bed. My wife fusses about the AquaClear and the noise it gives off and I`ve tried everything from new impellers,etc. I`ll admit the noise can be annoying.

I`m wondering for this size tank if I got another Eheim canister? Would it be okay to run 2 canisters. I`d even be okay with a Fluval. What size would you suggest?

Thanks!


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I'd go with the Eheim 2262 or a Fluval FX6. I know that both of them are a lot of filter but you will appreciate the difference in how clean your tank is.


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

Having 2 bedroom tanks myself, I know exactly what you mean. On one tank(135g) I have a pair of Filstar xp3's. The other tank (120g) I have an fx6. There is a low humming, but not a bother for sleep. The best bang for the buck is the FX6. The newer FX4 also performs well. 2 trays instead of the 3 on bigger FX's, less power. I will assume you have plenty of Tropheus, bioload is up there, so the FX6 still prevails as the better option imo


----------



## Not_sosoes (Dec 30, 2017)

I have experience with Eheim 2217 with a gph of 264. Could I get by with adding more 2217 or should I go bigger with my Tropheus?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Ideally you'd want to have between 1200 and 1500 gph turnover for a 150 gallon tank. You can go with a little less but the tank won't stay anywhere near as clean.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I'd add a second Eheim. In the bedroom, noise is as big a concern as performance and the Eheims are darn near silent. I've run a pair of 2128 Pro2 on a 150 with good results.

Running two of the same filter helps keep your costs down as you don't need proprietary parts and supplies for multiple filters, and also reduces the amount of spare parts you need to keep on hand, as generally speaking you won't lose both impellers at once. I standardized on the Eheim Pro 2 as my canister of choice a while back, and currently have 3 of them, with a small box of spare parts. Very easy to manage.


----------



## Not_sosoes (Dec 30, 2017)

One question on running 2 Eheim 2217 with a GPH of 264 each. One person said I need higher GPH than they`d provide and suggested adding a 2nd canister with more GPH..

Is this what I need or would a secong Eheim 2217 be okay?


----------



## snorkel2 (Sep 30, 2005)

the sunsun 704b is pretty quiet especially if you have it in a closed cabinet.
I have two running right now in a dead silent room and I can barely hear them sitting next to the cabinet. the 10 gallon HOB sitting next to the 75 is louder.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Not_sosoes said:


> One question on running 2 Eheim 2217 with a GPH of 264 each. One person said I need higher GPH than they`d provide and suggested adding a 2nd canister with more GPH..
> 
> Is this what I need or would a secong Eheim 2217 be okay?


Many people use the 8-10x as a hard fact. I see it as a rule of thumb. Not to open a can of worms (do a search) but running 300gph through a canister with a gallon or more of media is not the same as running 300 gph though a HOB with a quart of media.

Ultimately, your water conditions and maintenance regimen will tell you if they are enough. The two filters will put you approximately at 3.6x. That may well be on the low end of acceptable according to some folks, but your eyes and tank parameters are a better judgement than what you read on line.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I like a high turnover rate because it keeps the tank cleaner and most high GPH canister filters hold a lot of biomedia. Tropheus tend to be a little more on the sensitive side, so cleanliness and consistency is important. You could probably get by with two 2217's if you don't have a very large colony and you are meticulous about keeping a frequent water change schedule. What I'd be concerned with, is if you had a large colony of 30 or more mature Tropheus, which is average, would the smaller filters be able to handle the heavy bioload. Large tanks,150 gallons and up, are also prone to developing "dead spots" without enough flow to keep the water sufficiently circulated. I have a 180 gallon with a very high turnover rate and still had to install circulation pumps to get rid of dead spots in my tank.


----------



## The Morning (Nov 22, 2017)

I currently have a 150 gallon and ironically I am running 2 Eheim 2217. I would recommend a larger canister if affordable. I have the spray bars going from front to back on the tank and do not feel like the circulation is adequate in the center of the tank. I did just add a circulation pump on one end and that is certainly helping. That being said I think it will also depend on the amount of rock work and type of substrate you have.


----------



## Not_sosoes (Dec 30, 2017)

Thanks to all who replied

I decided and have ordered a Fuval fx4 to go with my Eheim 2217 that is already running. I should have mentioned but I built a undergravel jet system powered by 2 C.A.P. pumps, so I think with 2 filers along with the jet system I should be good to go once I get the Tropheus.

Thanks again


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Not_sosoes said:


> Thanks to all who replied
> 
> I decided and have ordered a Fuval fx4 to go with my Eheim 2217 that is already running. I should have mentioned but I built a undergravel jet system powered by 2 C.A.P. pumps, so I think with 2 filers along with the jet system I should be good to go once I get the Tropheus.
> 
> Thanks again


Not to be a buzzkill but you're probably going to want sand substrate with tropheus, not gravel. Gravel is incompatible with the natural behaviors of the majority of African Cichlids.


----------



## Not_sosoes (Dec 30, 2017)

It has crushed coral..Would that work?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Not_sosoes said:


> It has crushed coral..Would that work?


Is it very fine crushed coral like aragonite that looks like sand or big pieces? They like to be able to dig in sand and spend a lot of time doing so.


----------



## Not_sosoes (Dec 30, 2017)

Aragonite


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

As long as it's finely crushed and no sharp pieces the can damage gills and the mouth.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

For what it's worth, I ran three, 5', 120g Tropheus tanks that were filtered with 2 Eheim 2217's on each tank. Each tank had around 36 Tropheus in the groups.
I also ran a 120g tank with a dozen Petro SP. yellow Mtoto and 15 Tropheus Linangu that was filtered with two sets of double stacked #5 sponges powered by maxi jet 1200's.
Having said that, I have two Eheim 2262's on a 210g tank with Foai and Cyps/Paracyps. My point is, once settled, Trophs could live in a toilet. :wink:


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

noddy said:


> For what it's worth, I ran three, 5', 120g Tropheus tanks that were filtered with 2 Eheim 2217's on each tank. Each tank had around 36 Tropheus in the groups.
> I also ran a 120g tank with a dozen Petro SP. yellow Mtoto and 15 Tropheus Linangu that was filtered with two sets of double stacked #5 sponges powered by maxi jet 1200's.
> Having said that, I have two Eheim 2262's on a 210g tank with Foai and Cyps/Paracyps. My point is, once settled, Trophs could live in a toilet. :wink:


I don't know that I'd go as far as saying they could live in a toilet... I think our goal here is to advocate responsible fish keeping, not give newcomers the idea that being lazy with maintaining their tanks is okay because the fish can survive in it for a while.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

caldwelldaniel26 said:


> noddy said:
> 
> 
> > For what it's worth, I ran three, 5', 120g Tropheus tanks that were filtered with 2 Eheim 2217's on each tank. Each tank had around 36 Tropheus in the groups.
> ...


Did the smiley face not show up for you? I thought that the toilet think was quite clearly tongue in cheek.
Where in my post did I give you the idea that I have ever been being lazy with maintaining my tanks?
Are you suggesting that my filtration methods for my Tropheus tanks was inadequate? 
Are you suggesting that my Tropheus "only survived in their tanks for a while"?
Are you saying that am not a responsible fish keeper?
Just trying to understand what exactly your point is in quoting my post.


----------



## fish_gazer (Nov 9, 2017)

caldwelldaniel26 said:


> noddy said:
> 
> 
> > For what it's worth, I ran three, 5', 120g Tropheus tanks that were filtered with 2 Eheim 2217's on each tank. Each tank had around 36 Tropheus in the groups.
> ...


I didn't get that at all. I found noddy's posts to be informative and well thought out. I actually read the first one twice.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I wasn't saying those things about you at all, but that someone new to keeping Tropheus like the OP may misunderstand that as a reason to slack on maintenance. Smaller filter size and less flow usually leads to more frequent maintenance. I should have been more clear with my opinion and I apologize for the misunderstanding.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

caldwelldaniel26 said:


> I wasn't saying those things about you at all, but that someone new to keeping Tropheus like the OP may misunderstand that as a reason to slack on maintenance. Smaller filter size and less flow usually leads to more frequent maintenance. I should have been more clear with my opinion and I apologize for the misunderstanding.


No worries bud, I should of had a coffee before I read it. :thumb:


----------

